

Startup Conversations With Myself: What Should I Work On? - bdfh42
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/8853//Startup-Conversations-With-Myself-What-Should-I-Work-On.aspx

======
elv
imo the only thing you should work on is THAT thing that keep you up all
nights and that you cant get it out of your head: your passion

~~~
dshah
Indeed, passion (at a macro-level) is important. But even within your passion
lies a long list of tactical things that need to be selected from.

The challenge is limited resources. You can't do everything (regardless of
level of passion), so you have to find some way to pick where you allocate
your time and energy.

